# Mortacci tua



## sabrinita85

Joan bolets said:


> p.s. '*Li mortacci sua*' no es una palabrota, sino una amable expressión de cariño en vulgada de Roma. Así que no me apliquéis ninguna regla por favor que hoy he tenido suficiente...digamos que estoy bajo libertad vigilada por parte de los moderadores!
> 
> Gracias


No es una palabrota, no... Es sólo *blasfemia*. 

Para los amigos españoles que no lo saben, quiere decir: Me cago en los muertos.


----------



## heidita

sabrinita85 said:


> No es una palabrota, no... Es sólo *blasfemia*.




¿Sólo?



> Para los amigos españoles que no lo saben, quiere decir: Me cago en los muertos.


En este caso me parece bastante fuerte para aplicarlo a un diccionario o su autor, ¿no?

También se puede decir:

*echar raices*

¡¡Vamos, muévete, parece que vas a echar raices!

También:

*amodorrarse*

MI Joya sugiere algo más irónico:

*deja ya la vida contemplativa*

*deja ya de calentar el asiento*

Se le acaba de ocurrir también:

*deja de hacer la estatua*

(¡¡qué bonito!!)


----------



## sabrinita85

heidita said:


> ¿Sólo?


Mi "sólo" era irónico. 



Joan bolets said:


> *
> P.s. "Li mortacci' no tiene esa carga negativa que se la ha atribuido...es decir, depende  de como se entienda...
> 
> 
> Y en cuanto a la Laura Tam y su diccionario... yo me siento defraudado  y  no creo que sea a la altura  de sus pretenciones  (me refiero a precio y tamaño). Así que si màs no, mereceria 'fare la muffa' en las estanterías de la biblioteca de  las obras a olvidar...
> 
> Forza Laura! *


No no, "li mortacci (tua/sua/etc.)" tiene esa carga negativa 
Y te lo dice una romana. Si no tuviera esa carga, no se habrían creado expresiones para camuflarla _"li morté", "(ta)cci tua/sua", "li mortangoli"_, etc.

Por lo que atañe a Laura Tam, te doy la razón.
El diccionario, a pesar de su precio y tamaño, no vale mucho.
Contiene muchos errores y a menudo no indica si se trata de americanismos o "españolismos".
Mi pregunta retórica es: 
¿por qué, siendo el italiano y el español dos lenguas muy parecidas según muchos, en 2007 aún no existe un buen diccionario que satisfaga las necesidades de estudiantes de estas dos lenguas? 
¿O será que esto (o sea la mucha cercanía de los dos idiomas) es un tópico y hacer un buen diccionario de italiano/español/italiano es algo muy difícil porque las dos lenguas no son exactamente muy parecidas? ...Mi pregunta no tiene respuesta... por ahora.


----------



## Joan bolets

sabrinita85 said:


> No no, "li mortacci (tua/sua/etc.)" tiene esa carga negativa



Sin embargo no podràs negar que la expresión ha entrado desde hace varios lustros en el vocabulario popular comunemente acceptado. No creo equivocarme si digo que Alberto Sordi la utilizaba muy a menudo en las pelis ya enm los sesenta, no? Y si no el Sordi seguro que el Montesano !!!! (a propósito, donde ha acabado el Montesano? està vivo?).

Vaya, que me parece exagerado definirla una 'blasfemia'...

Forza l'Albertone Nazionale !!!!!!!


----------



## heidita

Joan bolets said:


> Vaya, que me parece exagerado definirla una 'blasfemia'...


Si significa "me cago en tus muertos" no tiene otro calificativo, Joan.




> ¿Y tú qué diccionario tienes?


Lapsus.

Al final, ¿qué expresión parece ser la mejor?


----------



## sabrinita85

> *Nota del moderatore*
> Discussione spostata da qui





Joan bolets said:


> Sin embargo no podràs negar que la expresión ha entrado desde hace varios lustros en el vocabulario popular comunemente acceptado. No creo equivocarme si digo que Alberto Sordi la utilizaba muy a menudo en las pelis ya enm los sesenta, no? Y si no el Sordi seguro que el Montesano !!!! (a propósito, donde ha acabado el Montesano? està vivo?).
> 
> Vaya, que me parece exagerado definirla una 'blasfemia'...


A ver:
Li mortacci sua = (Maldigo) sus putos muertos = Me cago en los muertos.

Pues a mí me parece una basfemia.
Que luego se use muchísimo en el lenguaje hablado, esa es otra cosa.
También "me cago en los muertos" se usa verdaderamente mucho en España, pero no deja de ser una blasfemia. 





> Y tu que diccionario tienes? Ahora que me voy de vacaciones a casita, pensaba pedir uno bueno a papà Noel, este despistado que pasa en bermuda por el verano...con la visa de mi papà


Puf, el mismo que tú. 
Vaya mierda de diccionario! 



Joan bolets said:


> Óbviamente no quiere decir eso visto que el 'me cago' no aparace, así que aquí no creo que hay mucho espacio para opinar si es que sí o si es que no...
> Puede que yo no entienda bien el significado de basfemia, en mi tierra acotamos su perímetro semántico a todo lo que tenga relación con las fñiguras sagradas de la religión católica (y por esto se permite insultar a Juda a voluntad, y esto siempre me pareció injusto). Lo dejo a los bienpiensantes decidir
> 
> 
> 'Sto a Barcellona da 6 anni e faccio la muffa'...eso no quiere decir que en barcelona tenga una vida sedentaria, sólo que no me reserva más sorpresas u emociones...
> 
> W le emozioni!



Es que las blasfemias italianas no tienen una traducción literal en español.
Nuestro "Porco ..." se traduce con "Me cago en ....", así como "li mortacci sua" se traduce con "me cago en los muertos".


----------



## Cristina.

*cagarse en los muertos de alguien* loc. Insultar a alguien. _"¡Me cago en tus_ _muertos! ¡Idiota!_ "
_© Espasa Calpe, S.A._

In Spagna non si dice "me cago en los muertos" ma "me cago en mis/tus/sus/vuestros muertos"  , è simile a 'me cago en tu puta madre'.

Ho trovato questo thread :

li= I 
mortacci=SPREGIATIVO DI MORTI
tua=TUOI , ovvero recare offesa ai morti altrui (familiari), molto molto molto usato a Roma!

C'è chi dice che è una bestemmia e c'è chi dice che non è troppo volgare .
In spagnolo non è troppo volgare , invece 'me cago en tu *puta* madre' è troppo forte dovuto a la presenza della "madre" , che ti importa più dei morti, e volgare a causa di 'puta'  )


----------



## sabrinita85

Cristina. said:


> In Spagna non si dice "me cago en los muertos" ma "me cago en mis/tus/sus/vuestros muertos"  , è simile a 'me cago en tu puta madre'.


Uhm, io lo sento spesso "me cago en los muertos".


----------



## Cristina.

Ah, ok, da queste parti non si sente e non ricordo di averla mai sentita in vita mia. Ovviamente se lo sento lo capisco perfettamente.
Mi hai incuriosito, cosicché aprirò un filone in solo Spagnolo.
Me cago en los muertos de... questo è un'altra cosa, credo richieda  un complemento di denominazione.


----------



## Silvia10975

Mi chiedevo... tanto per aggiungere qualcosa alla frase... non inizierebbe con "all'anima de li..."? Tipo (visto che la faccia non ce l'hanno più, terrena, i morti e si sostituisce con anima) alla faccia vostra? Certo, non è che migliora la situazione  però magari renderebbe i toni meno pesanti!


----------



## heidita

Cristina. said:


> In Spagna non si dice "me cago en los muertos" ma "me cago en mis/tus/sus/vuestros muertos"  , è simile a 'me cago en tu puta madre'.
> 
> In spagnolo non è troppo volgare ,


 
Eso simplemente no es cierto, Cristina. El día que me digan esto , pongo denuncia. En español es *muy, pero muy insultante*. No lo digáis jamás. Se _os puede caer el pelo_, como decimos por aquí.



sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm, io lo sento spesso "me cago en los muertos".


 
No , en España se personaliza. Tus muertos, sus muertos...como ya ha dicho Cris.


----------



## sabrinita85

heidita said:


> No , en España se personaliza. Tus muertos, sus muertos...como ya ha dicho Cris.



Es que oigo a menudo, por ejemplo, cuando ocurre algo, no sé, cuando se rompe un plato que al que se le rompe dice: "¡me cago en los muertos...!"
No sé, igual no acaba la frase, pero estoy segurísima de haberlo oído muchas veces sin personalizarlo.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, decir "me c*** en los muertos" no es incorrecto, sino simplemente no se hace referencia a los muertos de alguien en particular, o bien por no terminar la frase, o bien por referirse a los muertos en general.



> Eso simplemente no es cierto, Cristina. El día que me digan esto , pongo denuncia.


 

En serio?! Es una ofensa muy fea, pero igual se oyen ofensas incluso mucho más fuertes que ésta...

Saludos


----------



## Cristina.

In questo forum alcuni pensano che non sia una bestemmia e altri la pensano diversamente.
_1) *Non è una bestemmia*! e ormai non ha più nemmeno la valenza di un insulto di quelli beceri, sempre più spesso si usa come espressione di sorpresa negativa, es.: Mortacci sua, anvedi quanto fa freddo oggi oh ?!! _
_*Lo si usa* comunque piuttosto *spesso anche tra amici*, es.: Tacci tua, anvedi chi c'è !!_

_2) E' una frase che usano i romani, praticamente *è una bestemmia* che riguarda ai nostri morti.non dirla non sta bene._

_3) E' un'*imprecazione offensiva* dei parenti deceduti, tipica del dialetto romano._



In Spagna penso succeda lo stesso, dipende dal soggettivismo di ognuno.
Boh, a me personalmente non sembra *troppo* forte, certo che è volgare, non ci inganniamo.


----------



## sabrinita85

Beh, per me, qualsiasi imprecazione ai morti o ai santi è una bestemmia, poi se la gente vuole avere sentirsi apposto con la coscienza e dire che non è una bestemmia... affari loro!

Bueno, según mi opninión, todo tipo de imprecación a los muertos o a los santos es blasfemia; luego que la gente, para estar tranquila con su conciencia, diga que no es blasfemia... esto es asunto suyo.
En Roma, entre amigos no suena muy fuerte, pero...


----------

